# Tank at work



## hartebreak (Jan 9, 2019)

So I got approval to set up a tank at work. As much as I would like to do a 125 with haps in it, I think a smaller tank is the best option. Here is what I am planning. I will do a 29gal, with an eheim 2211 canister on it (quiet and clean). I want to do a shell dweller stock. I think I am most likely going with either Ocellatus or Multis. I think in a 29 I will start with 6 fish and ultimately end up with 2 pairs. Is there anything else that would go ok in a 29 that would play nice with the shellies? I want to keep the stock super light to keep the tank maintenance as easy as possible. Ideas??


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I had a 15 gallon and a 135 gallon set up where I worked (until I retired). The 135 was not that much more work than the 15 gallon. What changed your mind about the 125?


----------



## hartebreak (Jan 9, 2019)

It took a bit of persuasion for them to agree to let me put in a tank. I figure it probably wouldn't be in my best interest to show up with a large tank. As far as the work level goes, I have to do the tank maintenance on my own time, so I would like it to be easy so I can do WC and filter cleaning on my break and not spend an hour or 2 after work doing tank maint.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do a 20G Long and just do the multifasciatus.

For additional species I would ideally want a 36" tank or longer.


----------

